# Two cylinder engine from air compressor



## cfellows (Mar 28, 2009)

This is an engine that I started several years ago. It started life as an antique Ritter, 2 cylinder air compressor with 1.25" bore and 1.5" stroke. I got some work done on it, then decided to sell it on ebay since it didn't look like I would ever finish it. This first picture is more or less what it looked like when I sold it on Ebay several months ago.

The second and third pictures are of the completed engine. The buyer, Bob Best, finished up the engine and got it running. I received these pictures of the finished engine tonight. Kudos to Bob. Great looking engine. I've also asked if he could send me a video.

Chuck


----------



## itowbig (Mar 28, 2009)

love the bolts on the rockers very clever. nice thank you for sharing


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, that's clever  SHCS on the rocker arms !! Cool


----------



## cfellows (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob sent me a link to a video of his the two cylinder air compressor motor that he built. Thought you might all enjoy it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aw_tJNboaI&feature=channel_page]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aw_tJNboaI&feature=channel_page[/ame]

He also built a Bob Shores two cylinder engine that sure runs nice. Here is a link to that video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZsgje4gcVQ&feature=channel]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZsgje4gcVQ&feature=channel[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## mike5656 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm restoring a ritter compressor and  need some parts. if anyone has the belt tensioner and pully from the motor I would be interested in buying them. I also am looking for the glass dome and part of the intake filter.

thanks
Mike 
[email protected]


----------



## robcas631 (Dec 31, 2012)

I should look on ebay more often!


----------

